# My 2000 Gheenoe



## gheenoeit (Aug 20, 2008)

* My 2000 Gheenoe*

I love this thing!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats...it's the right color!


----------



## gheenoeit (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks... Whats the best way to get that color back besides buying the color paint from Gheenoe...? :-/


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Thanks... Whats the best way to get that color back besides buying the color paint from Gheenoe...? :-/


Don't know if it's the "best" way, but here's a thread of my experience dealing with oxidation.
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1217893649


----------



## galleta_loco (Sep 2, 2007)

Looking good did you make the platform?


----------



## gheenoeit (Aug 20, 2008)

no... just took it apart as it is a 3 piece set of two rails and a top. Set the rails as needed to fit Gheenoe and placed top on center and set new holes. Buddy of mine who is guiding me through settinghtis thing up prperly says it will work for now but well have to cut it down soon to fit the profile of the boat and I agree.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Very fishy looking rig. Next pics need to have some fish blood in them.

oh yeah..........

Looks Tippy [smiley=1-sillyface.gif]


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Congrats on the new rig - awesome price too! We look forward to lots of mods on your fishing machine. 
Thresh


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I've never been on a Gheenoe larger than a 13 footer, but I've always wondered how stable one would be with such a tall poling platform. I would be scared that it would be really tippy, and land face first into the sea bottom. After all, I don't have the greatest balance.


----------



## gheenoeit (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks... As far as stabile. It's ok judging from just standing bare foot on the rail tops last sunday on a still flat. Saw everything, caught nada. 

Was scared to catch anything though up there without top on it. Won't be scared next time.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome to another West Central Gheenoer!!! ;D
Boat looks great...Enjoy.


----------



## gheenoeit (Aug 20, 2008)

new top (Platform) added last night and I have more faith that this one is not so tippy...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

What material is used for the poling platform top? Mine's being made and the guy is just gonna use aluminum plate, so I was thinking of putting some seadek or something on it so it won't be too slippery.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Yea, you need to add some Seadeck

wwwtheskiffshop.com

Capt Ron with take care of you. He is cutting some for me now...


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

How do you get up on that platform? Don't see no steps on platform. Boat looks good


----------



## gheenoeit (Aug 20, 2008)

> What material is used for the poling platform top? Mine's being made and the guy is just gonna use aluminum plate, so I was thinking of putting some seadek or something on it so it won't be too slippery.


Material used for top again is a piece of a printer table. Needed something til I can come up with the cash for a nice piece of seadek.
I agree the seadek is needed.


----------



## gheenoeit (Aug 20, 2008)

> How do you get up on that platform? Don't see no steps on platform. Boat looks good


Thanks. Next step would be the step and the piece of starboard that I do have has Step written all over it. Along with a few other custom pieces for the noe. For the moment though ill put the rod in the holder in the back and make my way up there.
Great view.

Gheenoeit


----------



## gheenoeit (Aug 20, 2008)

Here he is Mr. Darin Jacob Brewington 
aka DJ Brew 

7lbs 4.6 oz and 20 inches long. He was born @ 9:27 AM ET on Friday Sept. 12, 2008. Thanks guys for all the comments and He is doing just fine passing all tests with flying colors. Didnt know the circumcision was not covered by the insurance. Something I did not have to think about with our Girl. That 200.00 just vanished. All worth it!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

CONGRATS!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Beautiful baby. Congrats!


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

Take the $200 out of his allowance in the future.  Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice boat and congrats on the future fishing partner!


----------

